# εκπροσωπεύω



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2012)

Το ΛΚΝ λημματογραφεί το _*εκπροσωπεύω *_κανονικά, ως παράλληλο τύπο τού _*εκπροσωπώ*_.

Το ΛΝΕΓ (2012) αναφέρει, σε σχετικό σημείωμα με τίτλο «αντιπροσωπεύω - εκπροσωπώ» για το _*εκπροσωπεύω*_ (το οποίο το θεωρεί αποτέλεσμα συμφυρμού) ότι «καλό είναι να αποφεύγεται».

Εσείς, δεδομένων των σχετικών ευλογιών τού ΛΚΝ, θα αφήνατε άθικτο κάποιο _εκπροσωπεύω _σε επιμέλεια ή θα το αλλάζατε σε _εκπροσωπώ_;

Προσωπικά το _εκπροσωπεύω _το βρίσκω πολύ εύχρηστο και πρακτικό, αλλά έχω την αίσθηση πως δεν συμφωνούν όλοι μαζί μου· οπότε μάλλον η κατά περίπτωση επιλογή μου (είτε προς την εύκολα παρεξηγήσιμη είτε προς την ασφαλή πλευρά) θα εξαρτηθεί από το τελικό κοινό για το οποίο προορίζεται το κείμενο.


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2012)

Εμένα μου φαίνεται αφύσικο.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2012)

«Αφύσικο» δεν μπορεί να είναι κάτι που ακολουθεί τον κανόνα της αναλογίας. Απλώς όταν το ακούμε για πρώτη φορά είναι ίσως «απροσδόκητο» επειδή δεν το έχουμε ακόμη συνηθίσει.


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2012)

Μόνο αν δέχεσαι να καθιερωθεί και το *_*αντιπροσωπώ*_. Όχι μισές δουλειές. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2012)

Να υποθέσω ότι ΠΡΟΣΠΟΙΕΙΣΑΙ ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις. Το _εκπροσωπεύω _δεν εξυπηρετεί απλώς την αναλογία προς το _αντιπροσωπεύω_, αλλά συγκεντρώνει και άλλα δύο πλεονεκτήματα:
Είναι ευκολότερο στη χρήση για κάποιους ομιλητές που αποφεύγουν σε κάποιον βαθμό τις συνηρημένες εκδοχές των β' & γ' ενικού ορισμένων ρημάτων της β' συζυγίας (και οι οποίοι προβληματίζονται για το πώς σχηματίζονται η παθητική φωνή και οι μετοχές τους), καθότι το -_εύω _είναι πανεύκολα & προβλέψιμα ομαλό παντού.
Ικανοποιεί μια ακόμη πανισχυρότερη αναλογία, αυτήν της κατάληξης -_εύω _"από επίθετα ή γενικά από ονόματα που εκφράζουν ιδιότητα· δηλώνει ότι το υποκείμενο του ρήματος έχει ή αποκτά τις ιδιότητες που εκφράζει η πρωτότυπη λέξη ή ενεργεί ώστε το αντικείμενο του ρήματος να αποκτήσει αυτές τις ιδιότητες: _(βασιλιάς) βασιλεύω_" οπότε και "είμαι εκπρόσωπος" => _εκπροσωπεύω_. Η συγκεκριμένη παραγωγική διαδικασία είναι έντονα χαρακτηριστική στη νεοελληνική γλώσσα δίνοντας διαρκώς νέες λέξεις (_μεντορεύω_, _διακοπεύω_, _ενωτικεύω_, _μηχανικεύω _κ.ά.) και αυτός ακριβώς είναι ο μηχανισμός που προσωπικά φρονώ πως εξυπηρετείται από το _εκπροσωπεύω _— κι είναι κττμά κι αυτός που ενώ άφησε ανεπηρέαστα όλα τα πολλά εις -_σκοπώ _(_ενδοσκοπώ_, _ακτινοσκοπώ_, _βολιδοσκοπώ_, _βιντεοσκοπώ _κ.λπ. — παρότι _σκοπεύω_) μας έδωσε το _κατασκοπεύω _<= "είμαι (ή ενεργώ ως) κατάσκοπος".


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 29, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μόνο αν δέχεσαι να καθιερωθεί και το *_*αντιπροσωπώ*_. Όχι μισές δουλειές. :)



Θέλεις να πιάσουμε τώρα τις μονομερείς αναλογίες;

Εγώ πάντως θα το δεχόμουν μια χαρά το εκπροσωπεύω.


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2012)

Ο Ζαζ εξηγεί επαρκώς τους λόγους που υπάρχουν παραδείγματα χρήσης με το _εκπροσωπεύω_. Το γεγονός ότι θα το βρούμε και στο ΛΚΝ σημαίνει αναγνώριση της ύπαρξής του: το ΛΚΝ, ωστόσο, δεν δίνει οδηγίες σε επιμελητές. Η συχνότητα της χρήσης τού _εκπροσωπώ_ σε σχέση με το _εκπροσωπεύω_ δεν δείχνει να έχει πρόβλημα ο κόσμος με το ότι το πρώτο είναι συναιρεμένο. Τα νούμερα στο γκουγκλ ή στα βιβλία δεν δικαιώνουν ανησυχία για όσους δεν θέλουν το *_εκπροσωπεύω_ ή λόγους να το σιγοντάρουμε. Αν ο επιμελητής το αφήσει αδιόρθωτο, είναι πιο πιθανό να τον κατηγορήσουν για απροσεξία παρά να το θεωρήσουν άποψη και υιοθέτηση. Εγώ θα το διόρθωνα.


----------



## Zbeebz (Jul 29, 2012)

Σε δική μου μετάφραση πάντως δεν θα το διόρθωνες ποτέ, διότι ποτέ δεν θα το έγραφα! 
Εκπροσωπώ-εκπρόσωπος-εκπροσώπηση τα 'μαθα, και δεν βλέπω λόγο να το αλλάξω.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2012)

Πάντα αναρωτιέμαι γιατί πρέπει στη γλώσσα σώνει και καλά να σκεφτόμαστε δυαδικά (ή "μπαμπινιωτικά") και να μην αφήνουμε χώρο για παράλληλους τύπους. Σίγουρα πολλοί θα 'χαν βγάλει σπυράκια όταν πρωτάκουσαν το _αντιπροσωπεύω_, αλλά τελικά το ρηματάκι το 'κανε το colpo grosso του. Και η _εκπροσώπευση _μπαίνει κι αυτή στο παιχνίδι, μαζί με το _εκπροσωπεύω_. Αντισταθείτε όσο θέλετε  αλλά μην ξεχνάτε και πόσο γραφικές μπορεί να φαίνονται κάποιες τέτοιες αντιστάσεις μετ' από αρκετά χρόνια: http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/06/12/phrynichus/.


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Αντισταθείτε όσο θέλετε  αλλά μην ξεχνάτε και πόσο γραφικές μπορεί να φαίνονται κάποιες τέτοιες αντιστάσεις μετ' από αρκετά χρόνια: http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/06/12/phrynichus/.


Είναι βέβαιο ότι το μέλλον θα γελάει με το σήμερά μας. Το ζήτημα είναι να μη γελάει το σήμερά μας με το σήμερά μας. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το ζήτημα είναι να μη γελάει το σήμερά μας με το σήμερά μας. :)


Touché. :laugh:


----------



## Zbeebz (Jul 29, 2012)

Μωρέ δεν ξέρω, αλλά εμένα μου φαίνεται... πώς να το πω... κάπως αντίστοιχο με εκείνο το πολυακουσμένο "η μετοχή διαπραγματεύεται". Και η συνειδητή ανοχή μου φαίνεται λίγο redundant, που λιεν κι στου χουριό μ'. Εγώ απλά το γράφω όπως μου έμαθαν οι δάσκαλοί μου κι αφήνω το πράγμα να πάρει όποια πορεία θέλει κι όποτε θέλει.
Πάντως δεν πιστεύω να υπάρχει κανένας που να δείχνει ανοχή σε φαινόμενα όπως "η μετοχή διαπραγματεύεται";;;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2012)

Zbeebz said:


> Πάντως δεν πιστεύω να υπάρχει κανένας που να δείχνει ανοχή σε φαινόμενα όπως "η μετοχή διαπραγματεύεται";;;


Ελπίζω να μην είχες βάλει κάνα στοίχημα... 
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αι-μικρολαθάκια)&p=81333&viewfull=1#post81333 (βλ. σχόλια #2489 έως #2497)
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-μικρολαθάκια)&p=135972&viewfull=1#post135972 (για ανάλογο φαινόμενο στο _επεξεργάζομαι_)
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?862-Thinking-about-σκέφτοντας-sic-vs-σκεπτόμενος (κοίτα τι λέει ο Νίκελ στο #21! :twit:)


----------



## Zbeebz (Jul 29, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Ελπίζω να μην είχες βάλει κάνα στοίχημα...
> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αι-μικρολαθάκια)&p=81333&viewfull=1#post81333 (βλ. σχόλια #2489 έως #2497)
> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-μικρολαθάκια)&p=135972&viewfull=1#post135972 (για ανάλογο φαινόμενο στο _επεξεργάζομαι_)
> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?862-Thinking-about-σκέφτοντας-sic-vs-σκεπτόμενος (κοίτα τι λέει ο Νίκελ στο #21! :twit:)



Γκλ.

(=ήχος ανθρώπου που παθαίνει εγκεφαλικό, αλλά τέτοια πράγματα δεν γράφει!)


----------



## sarant (Jul 30, 2012)

Ζαζ, σε επιμέλεια κι εγώ θα το άλλαζα βάσει της αρχής του Πασκάλ.


----------

